# My cover of the Game of Thrones Season 6 Finale - Light of The Seven - Piano Cover - All instruments



## leoniscaeli (Jul 4, 2016)

My cover of the Game of Thrones Season 6 Finale.
A great theme for a great episode.



Now that I analyzed it in order to make this video, I love it even more. The structure of this theme and its build up are so well done.
All the other instruments were done by ear. 
I recorded all the instruments.
Hope you like it !

"I choose violence" -Cersei Lannister.

Funny fact : it's daylight in the beginning of the video. The last parts are filmed during night. That's how long it took me.

Music composed by Ramin Djawadi.


----------

